

Goodbye Microsoft, Hello Facebook - dtauzell
http://worldofsu.com/philipsu/goodbye-microsoft-hello-facebook/

======
MattGrommes
I had a similar experience to the "Don't take home the sodas" anecdote here. I
worked at a place that wasn't profitable and had just had layoffs but one day
the normal paper coffee cups were replaced with ones with our logo and some
text on them. The first thing I thought about was how somebody spent at least
a few hours getting the art together, finding a vendor, ordering and dealing
with that, etc. So customized coffee cups were the most important thing that
person had to do for probably half a day overall. Not a good sign I think.

